# Did I mention that....



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

I've got a new engine.


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

looks good mate - I see you remembered to put the clutch on before putting it in


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Is it all installed now Peter?


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

No yet Ged, it's in place, got the box to put back plus a mountian of other stuff to do and fit... Hope to have it finished early next week.


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

Looks great peter!!
gloat on !
Hope its the best.
cheers cokey


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

very nice


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Have you booked Ron to help you finish it?


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Nice one Peter. I bet you can't wait to get tha going.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Nice one Pete .... looks awesome.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Ged,

Ron has been an absolute star, he helped yet again yesterday to drop the engine in which was trickier than I had thought it would be.

While I'm at it, enormous thanks go to: 

Shin for supplying the engine, first class service. 
Charlie for the encouragement and the technical and pictorial help.
Gary @ GTart for his advice, technical help and supplying some of the parts.
Andy & Mark at Sumo for supplying all the HKS parts, more to come on that.
Last but not least, Ian @ Hiteq for putting up with my daily emails and incessant phone calls (all he got in return was a black pudding )!! Singularly, he has been responsible for me ever doing anything to my car.

Full spec is:

Nur N1 engine.
TD/HKS 2535 turbos.
680cc injectors.
Trust sump.
Tomei 9.18/260 cams.
Jun oil pump.
Stainless tubular ex. manifolds.
Nismo afms.
Hismo fuel pump.
Greddy adj. pullies.
HKS 1.2m steel head gasket and in/ex steel gaskets.
HKS full racing induction kit.
HKS front pipes.
HKS Silent Hiper exhaust.
HKS head bolts.
HKS 11mm fuel rail.
HKS fuel reg.
HKS oil filler cap.
HKS DB Chrono EGT and boost gauges.
HKS Circle Earth.
Exedy twin plate clutch.
Greddy pod mount.


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Excellent!*

Another work of art. And I love the car type: R33 GT-R Nur. Marvellous. Nice one Peter.


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

*nice*

Very nice indeed.... good luck with it mate :smokin:


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

*Peter*

Looks Superb - gold and red go well together  

:smokin:

Impressive spec too  How does/will it compare with your previous engine?


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Thanks chaps. 

Dave,

I'll let you know as soon as I can.  Hoping for a relatively significant increase in torque over the last spec. with a bit more power may be, fingers crossed.


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

Very nice Peter


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Very best of luck Peter,

Lookin good,

J.


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

*very nce uncle P*

looks like you have got yr rent out on that one!

what sort of boost you going to run?
I would imagine you are looking for a repsonsive and torquey engine that will last to feed yr track habits.

good luck.
nick


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Great to see it all coming together, Peter. Bet you can't wait to get into it and wind it up! Good luck! :smokin: 

Cya O!


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: very nce uncle P*



Smootster73 said:


> *what sort of boost you going to run?*


 Reckoning on 1.5 bar Nick which should see a healthy hike from the 10s running at 1.4bar... Yep, rent has all gone!


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

bloody hell! 1.5 bar on hyrbid 2535s! 
that will be some good grunt. got to be close to the 600 mark but then go for torque and she will be a flyer!

I take it the Nur enigne is much stronger than std? sorry just been out of it all for a while. 

better pistons, cooling channels, better crank rods and so on...plus you get all the better anciliaries as well like oil n water pumps right??


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Not sure it's that much stronger actually Nick, balanced N1 pistons and rods, water pump, block, bearings, etc. but it is a good basis for an endurance engine so I've got everything crossed. Oil pump is by Jun, not that you can tell when it's installed.


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

ooooh sexy lady that engine.
when u see em like that they look so fine!! seems a shame to get it dirty pete!!

sounds like you have gone the right way pete and look how much fun you had out of a std lump!!


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Royal Purple oil ordered for after she's run in, just need to decide what oil to run her in on.... I'm taking the mid road on running in, couldn't face the 'hard' approach so will keep her to sub 6k, plenty of variation, middling boost, etc.

Nearly had a major fcuk up when putting the sump back on. I've kept the engine meticulously clean during the build, covering any openings with plastic bags or larger areas with cling film. The engine was upside down so the whole lot had film on, including a piece wrapped around the oil pick up. Cleaned the block off, ran the silicone gasket around, picked up the sump and was about to lower in onto the block when I noticed the cling film still wrapped around the oil pick up....


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Peter said:


> * Cleaned the block off, ran the silicone gasket around, picked up the sump and was about to lower in onto the block when I noticed the cling film still wrapped around the oil pick up.... *


     

close call there................


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Peter said:


> *just need to decide what oil to run her in on....*


Need a good quality (and not TOO thin if your not gona pussy around) mineral oil IMO.

Id use Valvoline Racing


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Cheers Steve, does it come in different grades?


----------



## TONYC (Aug 4, 2002)

mmmmmmmmmmm gorgeous


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Peter, nope, Valvoline oils all have different names for the different grades, and the top spec non-synthetic is called Valvoline Racing, superb stuff IMO, if there wasnt such a big thing about using Fully Synthetic, id use it as my regular oil on a tuned turbo car.

Its cheap too, 15quid for 4litres by me.

Next grade down is Valvoline Turbo, which is also good stuff.

Valvoline do Synthetic oil too, but TBH i dont think it stands out vs other synthetics of similar grades.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Thanks Steve, from your other posts, you obviously know your stuff when it comes to turbos and the like. I'll take your advice and use the Racing then. When you say, "15quid for 4litres by me.", do you sell it then?

Cheers.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Oh no, i meant "by me" literally, lol.

By me as in a place called Karparts near my home, lol.

One of the few places ive seen it for sale actually.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

By me as in near me, lol.


----------



## Charlie (Jul 20, 2001)

Good on you Peter! You go from strength to strength, and are an inspiration to all of us.
You have worked hard to secure your position as ‘GTR Forum Administrator’ and should consider yourself well qualified. :smokin:


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Gosh, thanks Charlie, however misguided!  As I said, it would have been so much harder without your help and encouragement.... I'm no inspiration to you though, it's the other way around, I'm only treading in your footsteps.

Thanks to those who have pm'd me too. 

Forgot to thank Rod for his advice so far, he has my PFC at the moment and will be putting a map in early next week ready for the moment of truth probably next Thursday or Friday. Will get Ron to video it. Full mapping follows the week after, assuming no problems. A nice little 550 mile round trip...


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

Looking good! 

550 mile round trip  not long untill I do that too!


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Nearly finished.  Tuesday is the day, keep your fingers, etc. crossed for me.....


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Nice one Pete - looking very nice indeed.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Great work there Peter! Good luck for tomorrow!

...oh...don't forget the bonnet!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

*Fantastic news!*

The engine and spec look excellant. Yet more "grinning under your helmet" on the way methinks


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

is that some water injection lurking there uncle p??

very nice engine bay and the gold cover looks really grat against the red. propoer changing houses colour match so even the missus might be pleased!

good luck and all the best , nick


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

Looking good there Peter... 
Looking forward to seeing her run again at Spa 

Simon


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Thanks.



Smootster73 said:


> *is that some water injection lurking there uncle p??*


 No Nick, it may be the Circle Earth kit you're looking at (purple cables...?).


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Peter, is the HKS Circle earth easy to fit? Does it come with all the clips to hold the cables in place around the engine bay?


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Yes, very easy Dino. It comes with everything you need including 2 cables for earthing controllers in the boot from the battery. Not sure what benefit it will/may give but it can't do any harm can it.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Cheers Peter. I'm ordering mine this week


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

yeah that was it pete.
ta for update. 
what is that for? to give better voltage across the engnine? does it just mnake things safeer I guess?


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

It just makes sure that everything is earthed properly Nick. Some of the earth stock straps are pretty flimsy so I guess this can only be good, not a lot of cash either...


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

SOme nicely routed purple cables there Peter 

Good luck with Tuesday. Finger crossed for you mate!


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

:smokin: :smokin:   :smokin: :smokin:   :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Does that mean she's a runner?


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Affirmative Tim, will post more a little later, once my cameraman has got home!


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Nice one Peter!!!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Nice one! Pix & videos please :smokin:


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

*Good news there !*

Good to hear she's running again Peter...


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Nice one Pete - well pleased for you mate.

Look forward to seeing the car very soon.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Turned into a bit of a nerve wracking experience, which was always on the cards I guess. I was told to make sure that the oil warning light at least flickered prior to actually firing her up so disconnected the crank angle sensor so no fuel or spark, turned her over for about 20 secs, light still on, tried again for 20 secs, light on, battery flattening, 10 secs, same, flat battery.  

Fortunately my friend, chief assistant mechanic, cameraman and general confidant, Ron had his trusty Micra and jump leads to hand. Tried again for 20 secs, same, again, same, panic started setting in.... Remembered the cling film saga, brain goes into overdrive....

Spoke to Ian and Gary, explain what I'd done so far, both responded exactly the same way, try starting her, watch for oil pressure and warning light going out, if not, turn her off again.

This  was the result.  Oil pressure came up immediately, light went out straight away, thank fft.

Ran her for 5 minutes or so at fast idle, no signs of leaks, will top her up again later, give her the once over, put the splitter back on and take her for a long overdue drive, welcome back baby!!


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Nice one Peter, sounds good and well done to Ron as well


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Sounds V.nice at idle ....


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Welcome back


----------



## zbloke (Jan 28, 2003)

Looks good and sounds good, nice work Peter  

Tim


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Congrats Peter, Well chuffed for ya 

Guess I'll be next then


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Thanks guys, good luck Jason, the pain *will* be worth the gain... 

A really big thanks to Gary today for sorting out some fuelling issues today. Until this latest saga, I've never been a customer of Gary's but I've got to say that despite that, over the last 2 months, he has been more than generous with his help and advice, one of the good guys in my books. His injector machine has got to be seen, I intend getting mine checked out regularly in future just for peace of mind....

A few observations so far....

Only running up to 0.5 bar but the whole sound of the car has changed, not just because of the exhaust but everything, more purposeful, deeper, gruntier. Can't wait.....

I've not connected the oil cooler while running her in to avoid contaminating the RP with mineral oil but even so, with the Trust sump, she took about 7.5 litres of oil. With the cooler and lines, I reckon the system will hold nigh on 9 litres of oil!

Coolant, still topping it up but that's taken best part of 10 litres of antifreeze and DI water...


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Peter,

Really really pleased for you.

It sounds sweet, and I know exactly what you mean about the engine sounding deeper, mine did exactly the same. I dont know if its down to the change in turbos or what, but theres a much crisper edge to the car.

Best of luck, bet you cant wait to get it up to Rods for some mapping.

J.


----------



## Jabberwock (Jun 24, 2003)

*Well done Peter!*

That sounds outrageously nice 
Engine bay looks great too.

I think your engine may have dislodged a couple of my roof tiles - left the video to download and went to make a cuppa.....
Forgot I'd left the sound turned up 


:smokin: :smokin: :smokin: 


Ken


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

James,

Thanks mate. I guess the next week ro so is going to be a bit frustrating but tbh, just being able to drive her again is enough for me at the moment.... how sad! 

Thanks Ken, sound quality not good, will put up a short avi soon... even sadder!


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

well done Peter. 

sounds sweet. I cant wait to see her being used in anger.

excellent accompllishment.

/Steve


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Thanks Steve, MOT Monday, I hope it's Eddie who does it... 

Couple more observations...

Significantly more shuffle although she's not been mapped yet.

It's really hard to see the oil level on the stick as it's all so clean but it looks like I've overfilled slightly so may be I was a bit out on the oil capacity bit above...

Had forgotten how low she is and how hard the Hiper suspension is.


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Peter said:


> *Had forgotten how low she is and how hard the Hiper suspension is.  *


 You never complained about that before, it must be your age catching up with you....It was off the road for a while after all


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

They will be queing up for it !!

Eddie is strict though, he has even failed his own car in the past !!

/Steve


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

JasonO said:


> *You never complained about that before...*


 Not complaining Jason, just commenting. She feels great, a welcome change from my Berlingo and the wife's V5. Anyway, why is everybody so ageist on here...   

The only part I am concerned about Steve is the emissions test (cat to go in over the weekend) although I am running her quite lean anyway to get those bore temps up so may be it won't be a problem...


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Just as we shrug of the eletist image, something a bit more sinister pops it's head up  

I'm confident, that with the CAT in, and your AFR guage closely monitored you'll be able to have her breaze the emisisons test Peter, just relax and enjoy


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

Can't you have Rod put in an extra map just for the MOT ?
I'll be asking him to do just that when he maps mine


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

I can have a word if you like and see if they can do a dummy run on Saturday so you can get an idea of emissions ?

let me know..
Steve


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Simon,

How will you do that then? There's no facility to have 2 maps in the PFC, what ecu are you using?

Cheers Steve but I'm sure it'll be OK...


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

Hmm, thought it was... Are you sure you can't have an extra map?


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Yep, positive....


----------



## MarkFTO (Jun 22, 2002)

with the pfc you could always set it up using the pfc commander to run a little lean just for the mot emissions test.  After you restart the car it goes back to the default map.

//\\//\\ark


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

That's what I normally do Mark but I didn't want to lean her off too much with the new engine.... I'm sure it'll be OK.

Btw, on the shuffle issue... Seems to me that there are almost 2 types of shuffle, animate and inanimate. I've experienced the animated type in Jamie Martin's 34 a couple of year back now, the whole car would shunt back and forth, very disconcerting. Then there's the inanimate shuffle where you can hear the shuffle but cannot feel it through the car. It's the latter which I have....


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Peter,

Can't wait to see the work you've done for real Roll on Saturday


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

We're not ageist,

Its all you old b4stards that cry about it into your horlicks    

hehehe

J.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Well, you've got to be nothing but resilient in this game...

Gearbox has developed a problem now, probably the input shaft bearing but the trip to Rod tomorrow has had to be cancelled. Enormous thanks to Gary again for dropping everything and coming to listen to what I first thought to be the big ends, such was the noise, lifesaver. Don't know what I would have done had it been that so I'm strangely relieved that it is the box. 

I suppose 4 years hard toil had to show in the end but now....


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

Ouch

Really sorry to hear this Peter

Good luck in fixing the box !

Cheers
Simon


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

small conselation I suppose, but better that it goes now while you are taking it easy rather than when giving it large on the track?

chin up mate you will get there in the end!

Simon


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Thanks Simon(s). 

Got to say that I felt physically sick when I started her up earlier and heard the noise. I had to go out to a meeting for an hour before asking Gary to come over, what an hour.... 

Mind went into overdrive, even if the car wouldn't. It's nice to live so close to Gary's place and that he's so willing to help. The wait otherwise would have been a killer.

So what now, a rebuild or an upgrade? My credit card is still red hot from last month.


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

best to take it out and see what is wrong exactly, then decide...

Might be nice to put in an R34 6-Speeder 

Rod has a sequential box from a certain dutch person, not sure if it's for sale though (but your credit card might evaporate then LOL)


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Peter,
Shocking news 

This is my biggest fear for when I'm done


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

*Nightmare*

Keep soldiering on matey. Like Simon says (no pun intended) better to find out when it's parked up in the garage than when it's out on the track or away from home.


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

Bugger!!


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Gutted to read this Peter,

Have you changed the clutch??

J.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Sorry to hear about this Peter


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Thanks all. Fitted a s/h Exedy twin plate late last year James, only done a few hundred miles on it since. I've got my money on the clutch now as it started getting very noisy at the weekend, Typical multi plate rattle but louder. 

Got the box ready to drop now and the clutch fork seems very 'unsmooth' in operation, by hand anyway. Fingers crossed that it is that as at least I can be back on the road by the weekend if it is.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Clutch appears to be OK....


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

oh dear pete!
mind you you have not done bad really considering you are pushing her hard all the time with twice the grunt as per std!

I seem to remember you doing a gearbox oil change a while ago to some uprated stuff and I think you found some "metals" in there at the time!!

I guess it was only a matter of when!! just not great timing eh! 
no second hand boxs for sale anywhere?


----------



## paul-jac (Jul 27, 2003)

*keep smiling*

Hi pete, what a saga. Bit like buying houses, just when its all going well and some bastard craps on you. My cars much better thanks to you and the shocks so im sure you will turn the corner soon and all will be well.
all the best paul.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Thanks Nick & Paul, pleased the shocks were OK Paul.

Having looked at the clutch closely, I hoping that is the problem. There is next to nothing left on the friction plates, although that is how they were when I bought it having done only about 700 miles on it, mostly running in. The plate nearest to the flywheel has something loose rattling inside of it and there are a series of score marks on the other plate's 'teeth'. 








There is next to no play on the input shaft which would indicate that the input shaft bearing cannot have collapsed, which judging by the volume, it would have had to have been to make that much noise. Could possibly be the box still although why would that start after it had been parked up for 2 days with no signs on the previous run out. No signs of noise if you rotate the input shaft either.

I guess that's the chance you take when you buy something secondhand and fit it without letting somebody who knows about these things look at it first...

So either I replace the plates or go for something new, does anybody sell ATS carbon clutches over here?


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

*sympathies*

Hi pete.
stick with it mate !
goin through another! nightmare,as you know.
You should have bought the O.S Ginken~ cheap on here~new plates from rod...
Best of luck 

ps if I do my sump first...... I,ll be on the phone!
 
Cokey


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Cheers Cokey.

Gary took the plates apart this morning and the inner plate is totalled, metal to metal most of the way....

Lesson No. 38, don't buy a s/h clutch especially Exedy or any of the other Daikin maufactured rebadged models (Nismo, Cusco, etc.). Was told that the replacement plates would be around £100 each, just spoke to Daikin, retail is £350+.... each, what a f***ing joke.

Have just ordered a new OSG twin plate push type from Rod, hope to get her running again by the end of the week. Great, more midnight oil to burn, stuck in a freezing garage on the concrete floor under the car inching the box back in.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Correction, 4 plate OSG ordered (don't ask).


----------



## MarkFTO (Jun 22, 2002)

Peter said:


> *Correction, 4 plate OSG ordered (don't ask). *


what sort of power is the 4 plate rated to?


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

No idea but more than I'll ever need.


----------



## MarkFTO (Jun 22, 2002)

Peter said:


> *No idea but more than I'll ever need. *


thats what i was thinking. I have an OSG twin in my fto and it will cope to 500+ bhp so id imagine the 4 would be a good lot stronger again!!


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

I think the 4 plater is rated to about 1500, although how anyone can validate that in real life I don't know!

Still, in the overall scheme of things, a new clutch comes cheaper than a box rebuild!

DaveG


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Thanks to Rod & Steve...


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

jesus that a big bastard! How much does it weigh?


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

You can pick it up with your little finger Dino........ not! Beautiful bit of kit, quality looks superb, the push mechanism looks efficient. I need to reduce the length of the release bearing sleeve around the iinput shaft to get to to fit.

I'll stick it on the scales later. It should help maintain revs between gear changes anyway...


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

it will probably speed up rpm during gearchanges 

Only joking


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

If I can just drive the bloody thing and change gear, I'll be happy....


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

Peter said:


> *If I can just drive the bloody thing and change gear, I'll be happy....   *


I know what you mean...

So is this thing a lot more expensive than "normal" ones?


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

List is about £450 more than the twin plate Simon but Rod had sold out of twins and I just couldn't wait 2 weeks for more stock to come in...


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

What an F***ing nightmare Peter, keep trying and good luck.

Henry.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

*The end of the night shift.... for the moment.*

Sorted! :smokin: 

After a slight moment which nearly had the car in the for sale section, all appears to good now. Finished her off last night at around 3.30am, started her up at lunchtime today only to have a constant rubbing/grinding noise which wasn't affected by the clutch, I had thoughts of throwing the towel in... Turned her off straight away and had a delve. Fortunately I span the fan and found that I'd put the top hose on the wrong way round and the fan was just catching the braid on the hose, reversed it and she's running 'sweet as'. 

Didn't get the chance to take her out but clutch is working fine and feels fairly light for a quad plate. Thanks to Charlie (again) for some pointers which saved some wasted time and heart ache. Mapping will now be this Friday and I'm hoping to have her dynoed the following day, purely for interest.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Excellent news Peter!


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

*That's great news*

Glad you've finally got it all sorted.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Congratulations Peter :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Nice one Peter. Welcome back!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

About bl00dy time! Peter, will you stop faffing about with that car and just get it back on the road/track!   

Good news.


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

Ah the light at the end of the tunnel... Open the windows, floor it, and enjoy the soundtrack  Bet you've missed it... (I know I have)


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Thanks fellas.

Just back from a run and (reaching out to touch wood) all seems cool. The OSG quad feels magic, only a touch heavier than the Exedy twin but when it bites, you just know it'll never let go. The action feels good, there is still a little bit of slip there if you want it in traffic, not a lot mind.

Oh, the gearbox smell has gone too. When I had the box out, I relocated the 2 breather pipes back rear of the gear stick which seems to have solved that one.

Roll on Friday.. 

Simon, any nearer now??


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

Nope


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

What's the hold up now Simon? I've got some time on my hands now and I'm missing the garage already....... not!


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

All bits are in, but André can't work on the car now...

So as soon as he's back in business, it's a matter of finding some time, fit all the bits, test the engine, and if all's OK, fly Rod over to map the car as soon as he has a spare weekend...

Had hoped to get it running by may 1st, but I have my doubts... (mostly to get Rod here...)

Keeping my fingers X-ed though


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

*My day yesterday:*

3.40am: get up.
4.10am: leave home.
8.25am: arrive at Rod's.
8.30am: Let Rod listen to car on tickover, rattling from gearbox, diagnosed as wear but should be OK for today.
10.00am: Drain oil, fit oil cooler sandwich plate, do some minor alterations to boost lines to meter, fuel reg. etc.
12.00pm: Drive car off ramp into car park, rattling is worse, Rod says he wonders if we'll get through the mapping....
12.30pm: Rod plugs laptop in, makes a few minor alterations.
12.35pm: All set, let's go.
12.36pm: Can't select any gear.
12.40pm: Check clutch adjustment.
12.45pm: Gear box is fcuked.
12.46pm: I start crying... 
12.50pm: Discuss options.
1.00pm: I can't make up my mind wtf to do.
2.00pm: Call my insurers to get recovered to home.
5.30pm: Recovery truck arrives.
10.30pm: Get home.

Yet another great day of Skyline ownership....


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Jesus christ that sucks ass! One problem following another is the worst way as the car jus stays off the road, at least when everythings buggered at once you fan fix it all n go, but the "luck" your having is baaaad.

Any ideas whats next? Or what box will be next? 

Good luck m8


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Don't know Steve. Tbh, I'm totally fcuked off with the whole thing. Thought I'd never say this but I feel like chucking the towel in, if I could realise a fraction of what I'd spent so far, I'd sell it.

The only good thing I hope is that there can't be much left that could go wrong when I've sorted the box. I think it comes harder as I've had 4 years of trouble free motoring with the car and all this has come at the same time. It's been a major overdose on grief, bills, frustration and time.

The likely next step is to fit a s/h box and get my box fixed probably with a new OSG gearset as Rod will have to order as he has none in stock and it's Silverstone on 5th May.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Oh jesus mate, i'm speechless....

Cem


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Gutted for you Peter


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Blow Dog said:


> *Oh jesus mate, i'm speechless....
> 
> Cem *


Ditto


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

Peter said:


> *Don't know Steve. Tbh, I'm totally fcuked off with the whole thing. Thought I'd never say this but I feel like chucking the towel in, if I could realise a fraction of what I'd spent so far, I'd sell it.
> 
> The only good thing I hope is that there can't be much left that could go wrong when I've sorted the box. I think it comes harder as I've had 4 years of trouble free motoring with the car and all this has come at the same time. It's been a major overdose on grief, bills, frustration and time.
> 
> The likely next step is to fit a s/h box and get my box fixed probably with a new OSG gearset as Rod will have to order as he has none in stock and it's Silverstone on 5th May. *


I`ve been there several times Pete....... 


Get it fixed, sell it and buy a GT3. It`s the last time I will say this but pound for pound they are an incredible car and they are worth something when you go to sell it.

Good luck anyway,
Henry.


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Henry said:


> *Get it fixed, sell it and buy a GT3. *



yawn


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

I have read this from start to finish in just one go and honestly I doubt if I have read a more emotional roller-coaster of a thread.

Peter, I sit here wrung out like a damp rag, seriously my friend I can hardly believe how this has turned out, god alone knows how you must be feeling.

I remember Bladeys' run in with the 'gods of misfortune' and that was bad enough...

Retire bruised for a short while is perhaps best, step off the emotional roller-coaster...

Bladey can tell you if in the end it is all worth it.

I know Henry means well, but that smacks of defeatism, just as Bladeys car owed him some good times, yours does too... to get it back on the road and walk away would be too much of a defeat and you will be left with the car never paying you back for all you've done.

If I had a 'box I'd give it to you.

I guess everyone here feels the same.

I wish you all the [good] luck in the World mate, I truly do.

Regards

Iain.


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

after meeting you at rb motorsport peter, i am glad you managed to get the car home. i sat down last night and thought about how i would feel in your situation and i can only imagine the grief and upset this is causing. cant give you any advice as the final decision is always yours, so hope all ends well sooner or later. nice to meet you .................bernie. best of look.


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

Peter said:


> *The likely next step is to fit a s/h box and get my box fixed probably with a new OSG gearset as Rod will have to order as he has none in stock and it's Silverstone on 5th May. *


Im really sorry to hear about your troubles Peter , whats even more unfortunate is Ive just sold my gearbox with the uprated OSG gears to a friend of mine


----------



## Emre (Nov 26, 2001)

Tough luck mate,

Keep your chin up, don't chuck the towel in yet. After all the money you've spent so far, the cost of a second hand gearbox is pretty insignificant. I'd say take that option and get you car going again. Before you know it'll all be behind you and this will give you a better opportunity to evaluate things further.

If driven carefully, a stock gearbox will do you for quite a while. An OS gearset would be a lovely option, but don't think your car is useless without it.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Thanks guys, I really do appreciate it. I will get it sorted and I will be back but I feel like I've been kicked in the b0llocks one to many times at the moment.

Henry, I think that you mean well but your continual harping on about Porsche this and Porsche that has gone too far imo. Did you for one nano-second really think that your post would make me feel better in some way or was a way forward for me? Mate, you've not been where I've been, I'm not a cheque book mechanic like you, you've not spent weeks on end under your car until 4 or 5 in the morning trying to get it fixed. If it were just up to me, I'd ban you, not just for your last post but generally, you've got nothing constructive to add to this forum any more. Do me a favour, fcuk off and grow up.

Nice one Philip.

Iain, nearly brought a tear to my eye, seriously, thanks.

Bernie, nice to meet you too yesterday.

Deano, let me know if he doesn't use it. 

Gary has come up trumps and offered me a s/h 32 box to use for the moment until I can get my head around where to go from here. Will change transfer boxes over which may yet get me to see her mapped and get to Silverstone on the 5th.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Thanks Emre.


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

I have always considered Gary a gent and when the chips are down he makes an offer that truly measures the man.


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

Peter said:


> *Thanks guys, I really do appreciate it. I will get it sorted and I will be back but I feel like I've been kicked in the b0llocks one to many times at the moment.
> 
> Henry, I think that you mean well but your continual harping on about Porsche this and Porsche that has gone too far imo. Did you for one nano-second really think that your post would make me feel better in some way or was a way forward for me? Mate, you've not been where I've been, I'm not a cheque book mechanic like you, you've not spent weeks on end under your car until 4 or 5 in the morning trying to get it fixed. If it were just up to me, I'd ban you, not just for your last post but generally, you've got nothing constructive to add to this forum any more. Do me a favour, fcuk off and grow up.
> 
> ...


Peter,
Again you take your frustrations out on me......I did mean well 

I`ve also changed my own turbos , rebuilt my own engine with Gary on several occasions..........and have done just about everything to my old R33 that could be done. My garage is freezing cold too in the winter!!

Peter whatever you do it will be for the best but don`t tell me to fcuk off and look for support to ban me.......thats not the real you.

Again Fcuk off.........I don`t think you mean that, go have a beer & chill out.

Later,
Henry.


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

BEFORE YOU EVEN THINK OF POSTING PETER I WOULD READ THE PM I HAVE SENT YOU.

OTHERS, UNLESS YOU KNOW ME OR PETER STAY OUT OF IT.

Henry


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

There is one for certain Henry... you are no loss to the art Diplomacy.

Henry, you have chosen your options, you are fortunate that you had so many readily at hand, count your blessings and the luck that gave you them.

Such good fortune should make you a little more humble.

I have to tell you intentioned or not your post did come across as a bit unsympathetic, you have said and I take your word that it was not meant, but I am at a distance, Peter is right in the middle of this more help or support is what the man deserves.

Now, lets kill the potential for a bad feeling in this thread witha nice smiley  

Now, let the smiley above end the tension...

If there is one thing that has shone through here it is the dedication of one man against all the gremlins that car modding could throw at him, and he has stood his ground despite the battering and at the last a good soul has stood the real test of friendship too, although heart rending at times in the end this has to be a fantastic testament to Skyline ownership and those that keep the faith.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Henry,

Right, let me be honest here and try to explain why I may have overreacted a tad earlier. 

I know that I'm not alone when I say that I've had about all I can take of your constant sniping at the Skyline. Look at your signature, wtf is that all about. I'm sure we're all very happy for you that you've found salvation in a £125k car but why do you persist in trying to convert all us 'poor' Skyline owners to Porsche ownership? I've spent a tiny percentage of what you've spent over the years and I will end up with a car that will compare with or better, in performance terms, most 'supercars', the GT2 included. OK, I don't get a 2 year warranty when things go wrong but I can live with that as I am. 

As Guy knows only too well, even Porsche's need fixing from time to time and before we get the speil about the superb Porsche service, which I'm sure it is, what would you expect if you've just spent >£120 on a car. Even in my car's last guise, in performance terms, GT3's were no match for it. At my first ever 1/4 mile event at TOTB2 with a tired single plate clutch, the GT2 only beat me by 0.06 sec and 0.9 mph in the vmax. It didn't put a time in on the handling course and GT3's appear go backwards in the wet for some reason.

Believe me when I say that I'm not slagging Porsche, they clearly make superb cars as most of the motoring press will tell you but most of us here for various reasons have chosen Nissan.

Get the message yet? I do not want a Porsche nor do, I suspect, many other drivers on here. If I were to change marques, I would be looking at Radical, Noble or, if I could afford to, Ferrari or Lamborghini. 

So I apologise to you for asking you go forth and for even mentioning banning you but I do not apologise for asking you to shut up about Porsche, this is a Skyline forum, when we get interested in Porsche, we'll skip over to S9 and join you over there but don't hold your breath for me....


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Peter,

Sorry to hear about your car.

I've been there with troubles like these and know how bad it feels, even if I didn't do the work myself (though I did actually once rebuild an engine completely from scratch 10yrs ago using a Haynes Manual).

Good luck with whatever you choose to do.

Guy


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

Gutted to hear about your new misfortune Peter... I think you've just passed me as most unlucky Skyline owner of the year...

We've talked on quite a few occasions over the last few months, and I think I have a pretty good idea what you feel like now...

If there's anything I can do, just let me know

Take care mate

Simon


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Thanks Guy, have replied to your pm too.

Cheers Simon, we must cry over a beer together soon. 

Just to add that Rod was, as ever, very accommodating on Friday. It was a shame that his spare box was already out on loan or we could have fitted that to get me home. It was also a shame he didn't have a spare sequential to hand or I may have been persuaded to buy one.... probably just as well he didn't actually.


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

Peter said:


> *Cheers Simon, we must cry over a beer together soon.
> *


:smokin: It's not like we'll be Drinking and Driving, will we? :smokin: 

Good beer in Belgium


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

Pete,
you`re right, but I did mean well however.
The weather today is probably your fault too 

regards,
Henry.


----------



## Fred (Oct 11, 2001)

Hi Peter

Haven't read this post for a while. Gutted for you.

I can understand your frustrations, but I hope you'll persevere, as the board is a better place with you. I think you appreciate that eventually you'll have a mint car, and hopefully it'll all be worthwhile.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Henry,

Sorry, I've cooled off now, I shouldn't have taken my anguish out on you so dramatically nor said some of things I did. Hopefully we can put this behind us, especially if you shut up about Porsche...  

Thanks Naz, of course I'll perservere, I've got over the shock of Friday now. One way or the other, I hope to get her back on the road by the weekend and plan another trip up to Rod's next week if he has time in his diary. I've still got boost withdrawal symptoms... 

This place is special, well the people here are anyway. Thanks for the pm's and offers of help. One chap even offered me the use of a gearbox which he bought to prep himself prior to getting a GT-R, thanks Tony. 

Incidentally, I stripped the bottom end of my old engine yesterday. No. 5 bearing had gone, piston side half was missing altogether, end cap side was thin and has been flattened at one end so much, it had stretched itself sideways by about 10mm. 

I also took the head off and every pistons had marks as the picture below. Not sure what it indicates but the light area, intake side is bare metal, almost like the normal deposits had been washed off. No signs of piston damage, skirts appear untouched although there is some very light scoring in the bores which I hope Gary will confirm tomorrow can be taken out by a light hone.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Pete,

If I can offer a couple of words of encouragement.........

I have done 6000miles since I got the Bomber back in December, every rattle and clonk sneds a cold shiver down my spine, but then everytime I blow off a Porsche (Sorry Henry but I did beat you first run, and would have done it again if I had had a second go !!   ), or drift round a roundabout I get the most rewarding feeling. My car is almost identical spec to yours, and whilst we may not have the biggest numbers, its plenty fast enough for showing who's boss !!!

Im surprised youre not 100% sure what do do re the box   , and that you bit on Henry's comments   but at least youre back on terra firma now.   

Only a few more months and another engine rebuild and I'll be able to give you my title of car off the road for longest period that Guy so kindly gave me !!  (its his fault that the cars go wrong, and the rain rains, and that tax rises, and ...........) pmsl !!

Good luck,

J.


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

bladerider said:


> *Only a few more months and another engine rebuild and I'll be able to give you my title of car off the road for longest period*


 I may be a contender for that title, watch this space


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Naaa, you guys aren't even trying.

I took my monoshock TR750 appart in 1987 for a rebuild/tune up and the pieces are still in the garage...............

What's worse is the lads in the office have been suggesting the Garage Bomber could become a similar project............ (the sons of unmarried parents).

DaveG


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

*Nice one*

Nice one Peter, as you prob know mine is in bits at the mo and will be put together for some fantastic figures soon, maybe see you out there later ? BUT NOT DONINGTON !!!


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

James,

I've been wondering where you've been lately, you OK? 

My old box is out now, picked up a box from Gary this afternoon, the tranfer box is off so I'll take the gearbox up to Rod next Wednesday which is when I hope to finally feel some decent boost. Rod is then fitting the OS Giken Type A gearset. Once that's done in 2 or 3 weeks time, he'll ship it back and I'll swap the boxes and give the borrowed box back to Gary, in one piece hopefully..  Job done!

Steve,

Yes, saw it on the ramp the other day. Shame you can't make Silverstone GP circuit next month....


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

A word of warning in the unlikely event that anybody else ever tries putting a 32 box onto a 33 and is using an OSG clutch with the OSG push mechanism........the slave cylinder mounting holes are in a different position, on the 32 box! 32's are in front of the hole in the bell housing, 33's are rear of it (push/pull). I noticed this at 4.30am Sunday morning when I'd got the box bolted up and thought I'd just fit the slave cylinder before going to bed.... 

I knew that 32's were mainly push and 33's were pull but, as with the OSG, I thought the difference would be in the mechanism rather than the box itself, another one for the (ever getting thicker) book. 

Apparently most 32 boxes have the casting for the mounting holes for the pull clutch which you drill and tap but of course the one I've got doesn't. So on Sunday I was facing the prospect of dropping the box out again, swapping the bell housings and putting it back in, not a chance in hell. A bit of lateral thinking later and last night, I made up a stretcher plate out of a piece of 15mm plate which seems to do the job nicely. Got it finished at 4.00 this morning, just need to separate the box and the transfer box, stick that in the boot and I'm set for another quest to find full boost. I wonder what's next?


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Peter said:


> * I wonder what's next? *


 Hmm, how about it's making exactly the same noise and I still can't select gear? It's off to Gary's tomorrow to drop the box and check out whether the flywheel didn't totally tighten onto the thinner OSG flywheel but it looks like it wasn't the box after all. What a fcuking nightmare....


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

well look on the bright side - you might not need a new gearbox............

I can totally understand how frustrated you are with this (although not on the same scale!) but it will, without a doubt, be worth it in the end.

Simon


----------



## Simon (Feb 13, 2002)

Sorry to hear about all your bad luck Peter. Hope it sorted soon.


----------



## paul-jac (Jul 27, 2003)

hi peter, just a thought ,you could always write a book about what really goes on at 4am in garages in Brighton. Tough luck mate things will get better they always do. Paul in Dorset.


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

Yikes... So maybe no box problem?

Hope you can figure out the real problem soon mate 

Cheers

Simon


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Sorted, will post about it later.... :smokin:


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

Ah... Sounds good so far...

So it's working properly now? All that's left is mapping by Rod?

There's light at the end of the tunnel then


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Peter said:


> *Sorted, will post about it later.... :smokin: *


That's a bolt out of the blue Peter.
Washer matter?
(Its for the esoteric)
I presume you are out getting your boost fix as its been so long! 
 
DaveG


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Turned out that the flywheel was ever so slightly loose as all the flywheel bolts had bottomed out allowing it to move slightly. This movement eventually sheared the flywheel locating dowel in the crank so not only could the flywheel move slightly away from the engine (<1mm) but it could also rotate as far as the bolt holes would allow. The bottoming out was obvious on the end of the bolts when we removed them. Neither Gary or Ian had ever heard of this before although Rod had. We drilled the old dowel out, stuck a new one in and washered the bolts to make sure they fully tightened.








Still, I'll put it down to bad luck that it appears that my tappings were slightly shorter than normal allowing this to happen. Bad luck that cost me a day going up to Rod's and £50's worth of petrol getting there, even more grief that I really didn't need at the moment, probably 12 hours replacing my box which is probably no worse than it ever was and 5 hours today, time that I really needed to get ready for a 2 day VAT inspection I've got next week, the cost of getting the car transported to Gary's, yet more wasted gear oil and ATF, the loss of even more brownie points with missus and now I need to decide whether to get my box rebuilt with OSG gearset that Rod has ordered for me.... nice!

Enormous thanks go again to Gary and Ron. Gary for putting himself out for me yet again at short notice and to Ron for helping yet again today and last week not forgetting all the moral support both of them have been so generous with. 

I won't even ask "I wonder what's next?" for fear of tempting fate again. Mapping Friday with a bit of luck....


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

Go on pete !!
You have Shrines with candles burning all over the country and fingers crossed !!

Never has a skyline ever had ,
a) so many probs all at once.
b) so much input from so many supposedly rival Tuners.

It cost a lot ! I know , but ...
You brought out the best in all of them  
And thats priceless :smokin: 

Best regards cokey


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

lol, cheers Cokey!  Almost without exception, the tuners are a great bunch. I even spoke to Ron K last week when I was looking for a box, I've only met him once very briefly at TOTB2 but straight away, he offered me the borrow of a box.  Silverstone GP circuit next week......


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

And the Box?
Go on swither a bit as is your want  
You know you have to have it 
If only to complement that clutch 
C.


----------



## Emre (Nov 26, 2001)

I have a few questions just to clarify some of the matters Peter:

-Did you have to tap the holes yourself for the flywheel bolts...? Doesn't the N1 crate engine come with these holes already in place...?
-Did you change the bolts after this mishap...?
-Do you think using washers for the flywheel bolts is a good idea...?

Cheers.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Probably will go for the OSG Cokey, sod's law says that's a good idea!

Hi Emre,

The flywheel bolt holes were there but weren't quite tapped deep enough to accept the full length of the bolts with the quad plate flywheel being thinner than the stock flywheel. We measured the depth of the holes on another crank and while the holes were the same depth, the tappings must have been slightly shorter. The OSG flywheel was, from memory, about 5mm thinner than the stock flywheel. We had little option other than to washer the bolts as they are hardened. 

None of the tuners that I spoke to yesterday thought that this would be a problem. We used one washer on each bolt no more than 2mm thick, this was enough to allow the bolts to fully tighten without bottoming out. We also measured a new triple plate OSG flywheel that gary had and the flywheel on that was the same thickness as the quad so we concluded that it must have been the tapping depth which was at fault.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Nice one Uncle Peter !!!

Glad to hear that despite the hassles its turned out for the best and means that nothing broke. Even though your still spending out it somehow seems more positive if somethings still in one piece !!!

Im in the internet boonies for another two weeks until I move into my new house at which point 1Mbit here I come.......woooohooooo !!!! ( God, how sad does that make me look    )

I might pop along next week to have a nosey.

J.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Good to hear your problem is not what you thought it was Peter! Must be a relief, even considering all the other stuff you had to go through to discover what was wrong!

Now get some sleep! Sounds like you haven't had much shut eye in the last few weeks!


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Hmm, "iternet boonies", I won't even ask what they are James. 

Thanks Dino. 

Have put the VAT man off as we wouldn't have had enough time today for the mapping so Tuesday is the day followed by a day at Silverstone on Wednesday....

I've dumped the Silkolene just in case and put RP Racing 41 (10W40) in. The borrowed 32 box is fine apart from a crunch going from 5th to 4th which Gary warned me about. As 5th is seldom used on track, although it will be at the end of Hangar Straight, it's good enough until my box has been rebuolt with the OSG gearset.


----------



## Dan_BlitzedS14 (Sep 23, 2001)

*WOW! What a thread!*

Don't generally bother to read many books, but this one's got it all if you count the love / hate relationship between man and his automobile  

Engine's a work of art Peter, hope you get it sorted without too much more hassle. It's all worth it in the end:smokin: 

Best regards


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

*I knackard just reading this.......*

Peter,

Good on you mate. I think it is fair to say there are few people who get down and rebuild a skyline engine in their garage. 

I have read a fair bit with a knowing smile on my face as SO many comments ring true of various rebuilds that I have done (although not an RB26, yet) the late nights, the bleeding knuckles the constant purchasing of parts etc. 

Hats off mate, your almost done now by the sounds of it, will have to try and catch you (not literely of course!) out on track later this year.

All the best, 

Richard.

PS PMSL at putting off the VAT man, what did you say? "Sorry, can't make it, tuning the Skyline"........ quality.:smokin:


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

*Re: I knackard just reading this.......*



Rich_A said:


> *I think it is fair to say there are few people who get down and rebuild a skyline engine in their garage. *


 It's a Moderator thing


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

> It's a Moderator thing


You better get ready to raise my status   :smokin:


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Cheers Dan. 

Rich,

I think you give me a little too much credit mate. I haven't rebuilt the engine as such, only put a head gasket on, oil pump, sump, cams, etc. The engine didn't really come apart which is where I imagine a lot of the hard and difficult work is, bearings, etc. 

Still, not wanting to tempt fate, I do feel like it's almost over now. All I want to do is get to drive her in earnest again so roll on next Tuesday and Wednesday. If all goes well, I may even close this thread next Thursday.... :smokin:


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

> which is where I imagine a lot of the hard and difficult work is, bearings, etc.


True-ish but you've done more than most manage 

Anyway, good luck with mapping and the t'day.

Cheers


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

*new income*

Pete mate
Keep the engine stand and crane and take on the big boys   
Well you may have got a taste for it,Higher spec is affordable if ..........
Pistons..better change my vote to JUN then 
Enjoy silverstone,:smokin: 
All the best cokey


----------



## Nismo BNR32 (Aug 16, 2003)

Peter,

Sorry to see you go through all that, but consider yourself more fortunate than me. I went through a similar experience with a 300ZX and aftermarket flywheel and clutch. All was fine during break in of the new engine. I put 500 miles on it and on the way to get it tuned, I jumped on it at low boost setting up a long hill. The flywheel came loose during the end of the run at hi revs and shook so much it spun the rear main bearing and cracked the block at the same time.

I ended up having to replace the block and crank. Expensive lesson for me. Not to mention the endless ribbing about my engine building ability from the wife........


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Sorry to hear that Steve. I guess the most frustrating thing is that, in hindsight, a lot of time and expense could have been avoided but then hindsight in a wonderful thing. 

Cokey,

Give me a couple of years to get over this lot and may be... 

Car washed, gearbox in boot, all ready for an early start on Tuesday.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

1100+ miles in two days and all is great!  Nice to feel some real boost again. Car feels stronger and substantially torquier and sounds (to me anyway) awesome. Very, very pleased. 

I only did 3 sessions at Silverstone yesterday, short of time plus my front brakes are in need of attention. Track was very slippy as the F1 cars had been testing for the 3 days prior to yesterday, rain and rubber don't go to making a very grippy track.
Yesterday....


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

good to see your car on the track again Peter! How are the new 2535s?


----------



## Lee_Pendlebury (Nov 18, 2001)

Peter said:


> Track was very slippy as the F1 cars had been testing for the 3 days prior to yesterday, rain and rubber don't go to making a very grippy track.


I was there Monday for a track day (full gp) and there certainly wasnt any F1 cars out! I guess they might of used it on Tuesday, but seems a bit of a rush job for them to just go for a day.

Glad your car is working now though 

Lee


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Thanks Dino. Although they don't reach max boost until around 4k, they seem to pull really hard from 2 - 2.5k, low down torque is far stronger than before. With the racing suction kit, they also make a fantastic noise.  

We mapped her to 1.4bar as I wanted to keep a bit of a safety margin for the engine's sake. The only downside is shuffle which is a bit of a pain in the ar5e. Rod did manage to lose some of it when mapping but it's still there which makes motorway driving a bit of a pain depending upon speed and incline. To get rid of it, you've got to come off the gas and go back on it again. Overall very pleased although if I only used the car for the road, I would think 2530s would make a better choice.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

cool 

well I guess the question has to be - was it all worth it?

Simon

(I reckon I already know the answer )


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Lee_Pendlebury said:


> I was there Monday for a track day (full gp) and there certainly wasnt any F1 cars out! I guess they might of used it on Tuesday, but seems a bit of a rush job for them to just go for a day.
> 
> Glad your car is working now though
> 
> Lee


Hmm strange, that was what I was told....


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Simonh said:


> cool
> 
> well I guess the question has to be - was it all worth it?
> 
> ...


Indeed it was Simon, just the first few minutes of mapping at 0.9bar did it for me. We then mapped her to 1.0bar, then 1.2, then 1.4, each stage seeing a bigger grin on my face. Downside being a damp motorway which made some of the runs a little tentative as I hadn't driven her properly for 6 months... I guess it's the extra balancing but at 7k+ revs, the engine just feels so smooth compared with the last one. 

The borrowed box is struggling a bit, 4th gear is difficult to select up and down once the box is hot and the other gears are notchy too so I can't wait for my box to be done. Shan't do any more track time until that back in now.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Nice one Peter!!! 

As DCD said, how are the new hair blowers? What did your car put out on the dyno?

Once again, welcome back.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Thanks, not dynoed her yet Sean, Harry didn't get a response from GF....


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Peter said:


> Thanks, not dynoed her yet Sean, Harry didn't get a response from GF....


  

Anyhow, really glad you have it up and running and, like many others here, I'm really impressed with how you stuck with it and did most of the grafting yourself. I for one have leant loads from your posts on this subjecty and I guess thats what makes this forum so special, we all share our experinces, good or bad, to allow others to benefit.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Howsie said:


> What did your car put out on the dyno?


Just got in from G Force with a piece of paper which has lots of numbers on it.... one of them being 677....  

Knackered and happy sum me up right now, left Gary & Co. there with one more car to do, will do full credits tomorrow but for now, thanks Gary & Chris!


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Peter said:


> Just got in from G Force with a piece of paper which has lots of numbers on it.... one of them being 677....
> 
> Knackered and happy sum me up right now, left Gary & Co. there with one more car to do, will do full credits tomorrow but for now, thanks Gary & Chris!



Thats certainly a nice figure


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

Peter said:


> Just got in from G Force with a piece of paper which has lots of numbers on it.... one of them being 677....
> 
> Knackered and happy sum me up right now, left Gary & Co. there with one more car to do, will do full credits tomorrow but for now, thanks Gary & Chris!


  

Nice!


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

The full story would be boring but briefly, following the first mapping, she had been hitting dangerously high EGTs (>1000C) so, following advice from Ian @ Hiteq and Gary, I advanced the ignition myself, by 3 degrees in the end. Prior to this advance, the car made 393atw on a Maha dyno in May, admittedly with an ambient of 30C in the cell so I'm guessing she would have around 410'ish with a normal ambient, not good... 

She started yesterday evening making 440atw which was pleasing as the EGT had come down a tad too with the ignition advance. When Gary handed me the keys back at 3.00am today, she was making 494atw. With the usual G Force transmission loss calculation (which I don't want a debate about here please), that equates to 677atf. So I'm comfortable in the knowledge that she's making between 630 (using a typical Maha loss figure) & 677atf, makes a much lower EGT (~900C at 8k full boost, 1.4bar) and shuffle has been dramatically reduced too.... result.  Sunday will hopefully confirm these figures. 

Thanks again go to Gary (& Chris @ GF) for service way beyond the call of duty, cheers guys.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Good figures Peter, ~500ATW should be good for an interesting top speed! Or you could be a devil and turn the wick up a bit from 1.4.....  Go on, its a Nur spec, give it a splash!
DaveG


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

Sounds great Peter !


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

So thats what's Gary has been doing !!! Any chanced of getting my car back SOON pls !!!


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Congrats on the numbers, Peter. That is some solid performance. You should be a very happy chap!

Cya O!


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Great result Peter :smokin:


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Thanks...


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

500bhp AT THE WHEELS ???????

       

:smokin:


----------

